# New to Android



## Fairman58 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the Android platform, I find that I like to tinkier and play with things a lot but as I am reading through a lot of the forum here I am finding myself to be a bit lost. I have a few questions that I was wondering if I might be able to get assistance with. I aquired a Droid X, I know it is a bit of a old Android but at the same time I got it for playing with not at this time looking to make it my everyday phone, that is on less I can be shown the way of why I would want it to be.

I have been able to root my phone and have loaded a ROM on to it but was not pleased with it at all seemed to be very limited in what it could do and did not notice any improvement in speed or battery life. Which is what I thought was the reason for rooting a Android phone.

Questions-
1. Where can I find the best way to root my phone? - wanting to make sure that it is done correctly
2. What would be the best ROM to use on the Droid X that is both stable and assists with battery life
3. What kind of things should I be looking for when tinkering with the Droid X

I know that this seems very silly to be asking as a noob to the Android system but I want to learn about it and I figure that asking is the best way. I am currently a ISuck user and would like to get away from it if I can.


----------

